# Hi from Madison and Willy's mommy!



## susieb8020 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello all,

I am pleased to be a part of your wonderful community. I am new not only to this site, but also to motherhood. My name is Susan and I currently live alone in a 1 bedroom apartment in San Francisco, CA. I moved here from New York 3 years ago. My family is all on the east coast.

While I love living alone, sometimes I would get lonely. I always thought of myself as a dog person, but as my apartment building only allows cats, I decided in January of this year to adopt a kitty. I had never had a cat before. 

I did a lot of research on breeds and things like that and had my heart set on a "pretty cat", but in my desperation I agreed to adopt a certain cat from her foster mommy sight unseen. I was nervous when I went to pick up Madison (then called Crystal) hoping she would be cute and cuddly. Instead what I found was a scary looking furball who could only be described as mangy. I hesitated and wondered if she was a kitten or a gremlin (hehe I can say that now b/c I love her so much). I thought about going back on my word, but then I held her and she purred in my lap. She was the last of her litter, and I had a feeling others before me passed her over b/c she is "different". 

Madison and I became fast friends, and now I think she is the most beautiful cat I have ever seen. I can't imagine my life without her. I feel blessed that she came into my life.

Now Willy... Willy became part of our household as a playmate for Madison. Leaving her alone every day when I went to work was doing a number on my heartstrings. Knowing Willy is there to keep her company (and he her) is such a comfort. They are fantastic friends and run and frolic all day long. 

So that's my cat story. I just love my babies so much! They are the light of my life. I turn 30 in October and and taking a lot of ribbing for living alone, almost 30 with 2 cats. I tell those people that if I lived out my life this way, I would die a happy woman.

I have posted pictures in the Cat Photos section. Just search for my username susieb8020.

Nice to meet you all.
Susan


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello Susie!! Welcome to this fantstic site!!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Welcome! Your kitties are so cute!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

That is such a sweet story! I am glad that you and kitties are happy together! Welcome!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi there and welcome to the Cat forum! It's very nice to have you here!


----------



## TheLuckySeven (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome! I am new here as well, although not quite so new to being owned by cats ;-). 

That is such a sweet story about Madison. She is quite the lucky gal to have been adopted by you!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi susie and welcome to catforum! It's a great place with tons of nice people!! 









u have beautiful cats!! And i also loved the story how u and Madison got together


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

susie, I'm so glad you have joined us. Your story is wonderful. Like the rest of us who love our kitties, we love to have a place to find friends and tell our stories! Welcome, welcome, welcome! >><<


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Pfft, those people who tell you that are just plain bananas! 

I'm gonna go look at yer cats now. I'm glad you made room in your heart for a mangy looking gremlin cat -smile-.

MEOW!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh my! They are SO CUTE!!! I love torties, that stripe down her nose is gorgeous! I see she is taking cooking lessons! And Willy? CUTE!


----------

